# No beeps and no display on monitor



## Sinnclaire (Jun 21, 2013)

Hello , I recently build a computer and every thing is running 
I am able to open up my DVD and see that my mouse is working
And all the fans are working, but there is no beeps and
My monitor using showing anything ,plz help 

Parts:
Amd fx-6100 six core processor 
Msi 760gm-p34 motherboard
4g vengence corsair ram
Gtx 560 2g video card
600w power source 

Plus I'm using an old hard drive only 400g with my operating system (windows 7)


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

Specs of the RAM?
Brand & Model of the PSU?
Did you bench test prior to installing in the case?
Remove all RAM, boot, listen for beep codes from the Mobo speaker. No RAM and no beeps indicates a Mobo problem.
NOTE: A Mobo speaker is required.


----------

